# Very nice starter kit for Betta Breeding



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

I wish I had seen this kit before I got all my stuff, I would have saved probably at least 40 dollars.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?breeding&1295758802

Very nice, comes with decap BBS, BBS mixed with salt, indian almond leaf, a very nice sponge filter, and everything else a breeder needs. All you need is an air pump and some tubing and a tank and your all set. Oh and the most important step, RESEARCH!


----------

